# Thinking of the Razr Maxx - Convince Me No



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Okay I'm pretty sure I fried my sim card and have to go to Verizon, but due to my shitty signal and subpar battery life on Liquid even I'm thinking of going Razr Maxx. I had no idea DT ported AOKP over, so the ICS hype isn't as big of a deal. Sure, I'm losing a 720p screen but I've played around with my friend's Razr and can honestly say it's not badddd.

I'm a huge music jukie and thinking of buying one of those 64gb mircosd's too because my phone is full at the moment. Thoughts?


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

If you don't mind a locked bootloader, take the plunge. But I only went from a Droid X to a Nexus mainly because of the freedom of an unlocked bootloader and because this is a pure Google phone. Also, the development on this phone is ridiculous. 
My battery issues have been resolved because I purchased a 3800 mah extended battery on ebay for 20 dollars. I don't mind the extra bulk. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

I honestly could care less about the bootloader. I came from a Fascinate so it's no biggie.

That's the thing though...if I leave the GN I'm leaving behind all of these updates daily.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Sorry, but I don't see why anyone here should convince you of anything. Do what you want. It's no skin off of our noses.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

ICS soak test is already on my grandma's RAZR. It was pretty nifty whenever I had it. Her phone stayed on 100% for an hour straight. Then I realized that the GNex gives exact battery drain while Moto phone do it in tens or twenties. Not very helpful imo. If you're gonna spring to something else go for the RAZR MAXX. That would be the only phone I would even consider swapping to right now.Screen is a little silly but hey, people have complained about the GNex screen as well. The hump fells nice in the hand, makes it harder to drop on your face when you're in bed. I've hit myself in the face with the nexus plenty of times. If you do decide to hop over to the RAZR (MAXX) I hope that you're okay with stock blur ICS for now. I know that AOKP and some other things got ported but weren't 100% working yet.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Sorry, but I don't see why anyone here should convince you of anything. Do what you want. It's no skin off of our noses.


Thanks for advice man, very helpful


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> I honestly could care less about the bootloader. I came from a Fascinate so it's no biggie.
> 
> That's the thing though...if I leave the GN I'm leaving behind all of these updates daily.


The fascinate didn't have a locked bootloader..


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

Just took a look at the Razr development threads and the place looks deserted compared to the Nexus lol

I'm sure that we will get an update soon to improve the radios but that can't be guaranteed.









If radios and signal mean the world to you, get the Razr Maxx. I'm not being biased. I love Motorola radios but hate locked bootloaders. And love nexus development but hate the signals too lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I wouldn't do it. It's like going back in time and realizing you forgot the plutonium to get you back.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> Just took a look at the Razr development threads and the place looks deserted compared to the Nexus lol
> 
> I'm sure that we will get an update soon to improve the radios but that can't be guaranteed.
> 
> ...


I may just flip a coin. The external storage is like half of it


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just remember, if you drop your phone in the toilet you are absolutely screwed. No way to pop battery out, and very hard to make any device modifications.

This is of course for the Razr Maxx.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Everytime i'm in a Verizon i'm always in awe at how slim the Maxx is while still having a massive battery and i'm very tempted.

I walk over, I pick up the phone, I hit the lock screen button... swipe... and put it down. For whatever reason the phone looks like a toy to me with that screen. I upgraded from a Thunderbolt that I only bought a year ago (now) and the screen was one of the biggest factors for me.

I would say if the screen doesn't bother you, go for it.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Just remember, if you drop your phone in the toilet you are absolutely screwed. No way to pop battery out, and very hard to make any device modifications.
> 
> This is of course for the Razr Maxx.


But, then again all I need is my micro sd (assuming that survived) and I can take the files from it. If the same thing happened to my GN I'd be shit out of luck no pun intended.


----------



## Baked_Tator (Jun 11, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> But, then again all I need is my micro sd (assuming that survived) and I can take the files from it. If the same thing happened to my GN I'd be shit out of luck no pun intended.


its very easy to keep you data backed up to your computer...plug it in and transfer the files about every week or so and all is well!!!

like others have said, if you dont mind the locked bootloaders, then get it. moto dont make bad phones, they just aren't the galaxy nexus!!! IMHO


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> But, then again all I need is my micro sd (assuming that survived) and I can take the files from it. If the same thing happened to my GN I'd be shit out of luck no pun intended.


If all you are looking for is a phone with a Micro SD slot then go with the Razr but then again, Micro SD slots are kind of useless now a days, but it is what it is.


----------



## hindsgn (Feb 12, 2012)

Wouldn't Google music help with storing your music.


----------



## GRZLA (Aug 13, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> If all you are looking for is a phone with a Micro SD slot then go with the Razr but then again, Micro SD slots are kind of useless now a days, but it is what it is.


I am pretty sure SD Card slots are going to be a thing of the past on higher end devices and maybe even all of them. I personally wouldn't go with the RAZR from the Nexus. The bezel on that phone makes it look like a cheap little toy. I know there is a new Droid Incredible 4G coming out soon, maybe you should wait? I imagine that will be Verizon's version of the One X, but will not have an SD Card slot.


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

I had a maxx for two days b4 trading it in for my nexus. It was a cool phone but still flawed with blur. And, I can't imagine ported ics will run as well on the maxx as the real thing runs on nexus.

And, bottom line, you will miss us. The crack flashing community is wot makes owning a nexus awesome plus one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

If you need to be convinced to get or stay with a nexus over a moto, then you've got bigger problems than worrying about a phone bro. Eff moto, Nexus ftmfw!

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## Adelos (Aug 10, 2011)

Think of it like this. I'd say this is like the situation between the Nexus S and Motorola Droid X. Both had a decent development community but in the long term it took way longer for the X to get a functional ICS. The Nexus S had a ICS SDK port (which functioned) before the Droid X even started.


----------



## Helltoupee (Jun 12, 2011)

External storage. No problem. I got an app called Stickmount (free) off the Android Market. Bought a micro USB to USB 2 converter off Amazon for $3. Had a 8 gig thumb drive laying around.

Very simple. Plug the thumb drive in to the converter. Plug the converter in to the phone and with Stickmount it mounts the external drive. Use Root Explorer to move files, make backups whatever. I carry it in a tiny pouch with a extra battery.

I also got a 3800 mAh battery for $10. Haven't plugged it in to charge for over 24 hours and going on 7 hours of screen time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

You'll be back when you run out of things to flash...besides, sd cards are so 2000 and late


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

hindsgn said:


> Wouldn't Google music help with storing your music.


This. I haven't given a 2nd thought to all the mSD cards sitting on my desk since GMusic was in beta. I've got over 80gb of songs on the cloud with access to them 24/7. Phone SD card is sitting at 10% full at any given moment. Loving it. I don't think I could go without a Nexus phone ever again, and certainly won't ever go back to Moto. I owned a Droid2 and a Bionic.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The max size sd card you can use is a 32GB. So don't get the phone thinking you can get a 64GB card and pop it in the Razr.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Good bye. If you need convincing you already have your mind made up. Enjoy!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

What did you really expect, a forum full of Nexus lovers, to tell you?


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The max size sd card you can use is a 32GB. So don't get the phone thinking you can get a 64GB card and pop it in the Razr.


Are you sure? Because If I format the sd with the Razr it should work (works on the SGSII), but regardless I'll probably stay with the Nexus. I use the external sd for a few reasons but Google Music doesn't work for me.

PS: I took my phone to Verizon. Of course they had no idea but I think I fried my radios


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

nklenchik said:


> Are you sure? Because If I format the sd with the Razr it should work (works on the SGSII), but regardless I'll probably stay with the Nexus. I use the external sd for a few reasons but Google Music doesn't work for me.
> 
> PS: I took my phone to Verizon. Of course they had no idea but I think I fried my radios


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12864-radiosgalaxy-nexus-all-available-radiosbasebands/

4.0.2 work best for me. Maybe you just need a new flash?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> I honestly could care less about the bootloader. I came from a Fascinate so it's no biggie.
> 
> That's the thing though...if I leave the GN I'm leaving behind all of these updates daily.


This statement in effect makes all gnex owner opinion pointless. If you don't care about the bootloader than pick whatever YOU like. We are all in gnex for the freedom of the unlocked bootloader and development support. If this doesn't interest you than any choice is solely yours to make.


----------



## ElectroFetish (Sep 2, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Okay I'm pretty sure I fried my sim card and have to go to Verizon, but due to my shitty signal and subpar battery life on Liquid even I'm thinking of going Razr Maxx. I had no idea DT ported AOKP over, so the ICS hype isn't as big of a deal. Sure, I'm losing a 720p screen but I've played around with my friend's Razr and can honestly say it's not badddd.
> 
> I'm a huge music jukie and thinking of buying one of those 64gb mircosd's too because my phone is full at the moment. Thoughts?


google music ftw?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Are you sure? Because If I format the sd with the Razr it should work (works on the SGSII), but regardless I'll probably stay with the Nexus. I use the external sd for a few reasons but Google Music doesn't work for me.
> 
> PS: I took my phone to Verizon. Of course they had no idea but I think I fried my radios


 Google Music doesn't work? Interesting. None the less I agree with the majority. People each have different needs if an unlocked bootloader (Btw fascinate's wasn't locked either) doesn't mean anything to you then this phone is pointless.


----------



## skippythegoat (Jul 3, 2011)

If op was interested in making the decision himself, he would have. It seems slightly rude to say that his indifference to a certain feature revokes his right to receive help from the community.

I would strongly suggest sticking with the nexus. While im not positive, im pretty sure this is the most actively developed phone to date. Also, the screen is gorgeous.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

skippythegoat said:


> If op was interested in making the decision himself, he would have. It seems slightly rude to say that his indifference to a certain feature revokes his right to receive help from the community.
> 
> I would strongly suggest sticking with the nexus. While im not positive, im pretty sure this is the most actively developed phone to date. Also, the screen is gorgeous.


At the same time we don't know his specific wants and gripes. We can't decide what he will like. My mom likes the iPhone and no matter what I tell her she won't get an Android. Just like no matter what we say is better about the Nexus he may disagree and want the Razr. Ultimately it's up to the individual to decide what's best for them and no one online can persuade them. You can tell me all day the HTC One X is the best and I should buy one but I'm never going to because I personally don't want one. Same goes for this situation IMO.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Convince me, why I should convince you...


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

Couple of things: 1.) I had a Fascinate and it does not have a locked bootloader. 2.) Motorola is not developer community friendly. In fact, I think they're against it. Motorola could learn a couple of things from Samsung. If you like to flash stay with the Nexus. If you enjoy manufacturer overlay UI (motoblur), bloatware and limitations then get the Razr. To me, it's a no brainer.


----------



## kidserious (Jul 2, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> Couple of things: 1.) I had a Fascinate and it does not have a locked bootloader. 2.) Motorola is not developer community friendly. In fact, I think they're against it. Motorola could learn a couple of things from Samsung. If you like to flash stay with the Nexus. If you enjoy manufacturer overlay UI (motoblur), bloatware and limitations then get the Razr. To me, it's a no brainer.


This. That is all.

Sent from under a bridge


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Couple of things: 1.) I had a Fascinate and it does not have a locked bootloader. 2.) Motorola is not developer community friendly. In fact, I think they're against it. Motorola could learn a couple of things from Samsung. If you like to flash stay with the Nexus. If you enjoy manufacturer overlay UI (motoblur), bloatware and limitations then get the Razr. To me, it's a no brainer.


Well I never use the stock launcher, but I'm sticking with the Nexus. I took my case off today and I forgot what it looked like.

- - - - - - -

I appreciate everyone's opinion, even some were less than helpful lol. They both have their flaws and things I really like about them but I can't give this thing up just yet 

*PS: I was at work this morning and my signal dropped. I can't send texts or call, but my data works. I went to Verizon and they had no idea of course and suggested a reset, which I had already done (stock 4.0.4). They're sending me a new one but in the meantime, has anyone experienced this before?*


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow your 3g must be pretty bad. I'm 3g only as well but Google (Play) music is my damn savior right now. Also just an fyi Only 32 GB cards are recognized in the maxx at this time. Always a chance of a future firmware upgrade, but not at this point. If the bootloader doesn't mean anything there isn't much special about the phone.


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Wow your 3g must be pretty bad. I'm 3g only as well but Google (Play) music is my damn savior right now. Also just an fyi Only 32 GB cards are recognized in the maxx at this time. Always a chance of a future firmware upgrade, but not at this point. If the bootloader doesn't mean anything there isn't much special about the phone.


Honestly it is. My house gets pretty decent reception but I'm never home anymore haha


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Honestly it is. My house gets pretty decent reception but I'm never home anymore haha


 Damn that sucks. In that case I understand why Google (Play) music is a no go. Put your priorities first. If it's battery then Maxx is the only way. Nothing else even comes close.


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

That moto badge on the front is lame.


----------



## rusty815 (Jul 4, 2011)

Coming from a droid 2 global, I can tell you that unless you plan on keeping the phone entirely stock, you will hate the razr. Even if you plan on keeping it all stock, motoblur is bad enough to make you hate the phone. Just keep with the nexus.


----------

